# Help me build a custom light



## silentcropduster (Dec 15, 2014)

LEO, I like to have 2 flashlights one for primary one for back up. I had a Streamlight stinger and ultra stinger w the luminox led uograde, they were 7 yrs old, sold them both and bought a solarforce M7. I power it with w 3200 mAh 18650's. LOVE the flashlight.

However I'm also looking for something with more lumens. I'd like it to be in the same some tyke of the solarforce c2000. 

Question is, is it possible to build a better light that's the same if not (hopefully) better than the c2000, in the price range of $150 (not factoring in batteries)?


----------



## Norm (Dec 16, 2014)

I think you have to ask yourself if it's worth the trouble. SolarForce are IMHO very good value, plus you would have a light from a known manufacturer with warranty and known performance. 

I really like the SolarForce S 2200 and it's well under your budget. 

Norm


----------



## silentcropduster (Dec 16, 2014)

Norm said:


> I think you have to ask yourself if it's worth the trouble. SolarForce are IMHO very good value, plus you would have a light from a known manufacturer with warranty and known performance.
> 
> I really like the SolarForce S 2200 and it's well under your budget.
> 
> Norm



I guess I was also considering buying the c2000 and modifying that, any way 2 make it brighter then 2000 lumens?


----------



## alpg88 (Dec 16, 2014)

silentcropduster said:


> I guess I was also considering buying the c2000 and modifying that, any way 2 make it brighter then 2000 lumens?



brighter by how much? you can prbly get another few hundreds lumens out of it, with major work, (new driver, new direct transfer star...etc) that you will not even notice much,, you'd need another 2000lm to see major difference, human eye does not see light increase 2 times, if you increase output 2 times, you'd need 3x of lumens to see things 2x as bright. the ratio is not linear.


----------



## silentcropduster (Dec 16, 2014)

alpg88 said:


> brighter by how much? you can prbly get another few hundreds lumens out of it, with major work, (new driver, new direct transfer star...etc) that you will not even notice much,, you'd need another 2000lm to see major difference, human eye does not see light increase 2 times, if you increase output 2 times, you'd need 3x of lumens to see things 2x as bright. the ratio is not linear.



Sounds more complex then what I want 2 get into lol


----------



## Norm (Dec 16, 2014)

SolarForce claim 2200 lumens for the S2200 even if that's slightly inflated it would be close to your goal.

Norm


----------

